# updates on the b13 (56k beware)



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

b13 E 1.6, b14 se-r rims, sides, tsuru front, 626 lip, jdm style fogs, headers, soon to install msd ignition, montage of underhood goodies, custon painted valve cover to match rims. what ya think?


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

clean :fluffy:


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Mods are gonna move this to member rides. I like it a lot, one the best 1.6s I've ever seen IMHO. But get that car out of the shadows! What are you running for suspension? And I think I see some sideskirts of some kind. They work nice with the 626 lip whatever they are.


----------



## kwint (Sep 15, 2005)

Are your wheels painted? Or is it just the shadows?


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

painted dupi-color bronze rim paint


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

E model's represent 


looks awesome


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

more pics taken this morning after i cleaned her yesterday more in the sun light.--- ENJOY


----------



## kwint (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks dope. Real clean. Is that lowered or is it stock height?


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

spring compressed front 1/2" other wise its stock


----------

